# Class selection



## Phoebe (31 Aug 2011)

Hello all,

I'm a grade 12 student who has just recently picked up their schedule for this fall. Earlier this year when I was picking out my grade twelve courses I decided I would only take six courses; English, Advanced Functions, Chemistry, Biology, Calculus and Physics with two spares, one in each semester. I had just recently found out that it is possible for me to fit in grade eleven and grade twelve French into my schedule. In the past I have been told that having all four years of French in high school can drastically improve your chance of acceptance at RMC but it is not mandatory. The activities that I take part in outside of school I find take up a lot of time and having a spare is really helpful. For example, throughout the school year I work anywhere between 16-24 hours a week, take part in community involvement to receive some hours, maintain a good degree of personal fitness and tutor fellow students who are in desperate need. 

Now, what is the question you may be asking? Do I take the highroad of taking on two French courses which can seriously jeopardize my overall performance or do I take the low road and hope what I have to offer is enough to get accepted? Lastly, I'd just like to point out my grade eleven average worked out to be 93%. Surely, this has it's benefits I hope. 

I'm open to all thoughts, suggestions and criticism and I thank all who post in advance. 

Thanks.

-Phoebe


----------



## cainegchapman (2 Sep 2011)

I would say take the two French classes. RMC is a very competitive university to gain entrance into, so you'd want to seem as bilingual as possible. I'm bilingual, so when I say "take the 2 French classes", I'm a bit biased. I think with enough planning, you can manage to fit it all in.
   I'm in the same boat as you - lots of high-level classes, lots of extracurricular activities, etc. I am working to find a way to plan it out.
   But will  you be happy in your last high school year? Or will you overwork yourself and burn out halfway through the year and then REALLY ruin your grades? That's up to you.
   Best of luck!


----------



## canada94 (2 Sep 2011)

I would ask a recruiter. You can call one right now, or leave an email anytime. 

Most people on this site will not have 'answers" but really just opinions. 

Now my opinion, is that you should do what you are more comfortable with. If you feel that you will be okay without spares, then you should be fine. If you feel it will drastically effect you then maybe you should consider not taking the classes. To further my opinion you should look into the Officer trades you are interested in to see if SLT is required. 

As I already said however, call a recruiter and talk it over with them!


----------



## chase429 (25 Sep 2011)

From what i have been told high school french does barley anything for what they want you to speak at RMC. That being said yes, it will look good and will make you look more competitive but is not a necessary requirement. If you think you can achieve 70s+ with french take it, but remember this: They do not look at the level of course you took but rather your marks, it doesn't matter here if you got a 60 in AP math if the other guy had a 80 in math 30-2. So dont go and make it too hard to look better if your marks wont be as great in the end.


----------



## 2011Applicant (5 Oct 2011)

It's not in any way necessary. Sure, it will help if you have a good base to start from, but I only had grade 9 French and I got accepted, and there's a lot of people here that are way worse than I am.
By all means take the courses if you like, but it is not a requirement. As far as competitiveness, again, they will be looking more for leadership potential and your highschool grades.


----------

